# Floating Wine Bottle & Stopper Holder



## Neededwill (Nov 24, 2013)

Been making bottle stoppers for family gifts on Christmas and happen to stumble across the floating holder.  The floating wine bottle holder has been around for a while but I added the stopper holder on the side.  So it makes a complete gift of a bottle of wine, a stopper and holder for both.

Hope you like!

Best,
Randall

Whatapen.com


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 24, 2013)

That one is nice, but I like the turned wine bottle stands.. more like these...


----------



## Neededwill (Nov 24, 2013)

Are those some you made?


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 25, 2013)

Neededwill said:


> Are those some you made?



Yes, I turned a bunch of these a couple of years back and they sold like hot cakes... next year I made some more, but sales has slowed some.  Only thing with these, you have to be careful with your angles.

The boards like yours are easier to make and I've also made a lot of them... they sold well too.  I like yours... should go over very well.


----------



## Neededwill (Nov 25, 2013)

Would be interesting to turn one, might try, like yours a lot!  Great idea!

I don't have a chuck system so I have to be creative.  I don't really sell my stuff, it's mostly gifts for family and friends.  They always want something I make so that is why I did the website so they can pick some instead of me sending pics all the time.


----------



## Fishinbo (Nov 25, 2013)

That's a great gift set for Christmas to family and friends. Well done!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 25, 2013)

Neededwill said:


> Would be interesting to turn one, might try, like yours a lot!  Great idea!
> 
> I don't have a chuck system so I have to be creative.  I don't really sell my stuff, it's mostly gifts for family and friends.  They always want something I make so that is why I did the website so they can pick some instead of me sending pics all the time.



You don't need a chuck system to do these... the base and the ring can be turned on a face plate using double sided tape.  The spindle post is turned between centers. 

the little finial in the middle of the base is just more or less decorative... 

The angle on the spindle to the base is 45 degrees +/-... You'll have to play with it a bit to get it exactly right... the spindle fits into the ring pretty much straight in.


----------



## Neededwill (Nov 25, 2013)

That sounds great, will have to try!  Thanks all!


----------



## Neededwill (Nov 25, 2013)

What double sided tape do you suggest, seems a little weak


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 26, 2013)

Neededwill said:


> What double sided tape do you suggest, seems a little weak



I used carpet tape, but I think Woodcraft carries a double sided tape for wood turners.


----------

